# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  كريم الجمال للتبييض الآمن ودعي الكلف واثار الحبوب+صابونة الكريستال مجانا

## وجـه الخيـر

*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 

بعد نجاح كريم الجمال وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الكريم واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر 

اسم المنتج 
كريم الجمال 

صورة المنتج 



للطلب 
عن طريق الرسائل الخاصه او عن طريق رقم الموبايل 

وصف المنتج 


أقدم لكم كريم الجمال المصنع من الاعشاب الطبيعيه لتبييض الوجه والرقبه 
مجرب وآمن والنتيجه للمستخدمين الدائمين عليه اعرضه لكم بعد التجارب نتائجه رهيبه
والتجربه خير برهان وراح تشوفين النتيجه وبتدعين لي ان شاء الله 

للنمش وللكلف بانواعه والكلف بسبب حروق الشمس اوالحمل او اختلال الهرمونات وتغير لون الجلد وظهور بعض البقع الداكنه فيه والنمش العميق والمستعصي الذي يصعب ازالته او التخفيف من لونه


الكثير من النساء يعاني من الكلف والبقع الداكنه بالجسم والوجه 


اما بسبب الشمس او بسبب الحمل واثاره بسبب تغير هرمونات الجسم اثناء الحمل وتاثيره على الجلد

والنمش الوراثي الموجود بالوجه والبشره 

والكثير من النساء ايضاً استخدم العديد من الكريمات من الماركات اوالخلطات المختلفه

ولكن للاسف لم يجد استفاده اما تكون مؤقته وبمجرد ترك او التوقف عن الكريم ترجع البشره مثل ماكانت اويعود النمش لمثل حالته وبالعكس يمكن اسواء واغمق من قبل


الان وبفضل الله ثم كريم الجمال لامجال لعودة البقع ولا النمش 
وانتهت مشاكل البشره بأذن الله 
اخواتي لومافيه فايده انا مانصحكم فيه
ولا ارضى عليكم الخساره بدون فايده
ولا ارضى على نفسي مال حرام

من فوائد الكريم 


* لترطيب وتفتيح البشره مبيض عام
* إزالة الهالات السوداء
*ازالة الكلف
*اذا قطعتي الكريم اللون راح يثبت ان شاء الله 
* إزالة اثار حب الشباب واثار الندبات القديمه
* يزيل البقع الداكنه بعد الولادة 
مكونات الكريم

يحتوي على قاعدة كريم وفيتامينات + خلاصة جنين القمح + البابونج + 
اعشاب طبيعيه تعمل على ترطيب البشره 
طبيعي 100%

تجربه خاصه في وجه الخير 

قبل 




بعد



كريم زهرة الجمال خاص للوجه والرقبه فقط 

طبعا من الاسئله المتوقعه 
كم المدة الي تبان فيها النتيجه؟
النتيجه تبان خلال اسبوع تحسيين بفرق في بشرتج بس ماراح يخلص اسبوعين او ثلاث اسابيع الا ماشاء فيه تغير كبير في شكلج وملحوظ 
+

+
هل ممكن استخدامة في حالة الحمل والرضاعه؟؟؟
الكريم طبيعي وما منه اي مضار وممكن الحامل والمرضع تستخدمه بكل امان


متى يستخدم الكريم وكيف ؟
يستخدم الكريم في الليل ويغسل بالصباح بالصابونه المرفقه مع الكريم 
طبعا انصح كل نفساء وكل مقبله على الزواج او من تريد تتكشخخ لزوجها وكل من تعاني بصفه عامه من النمش والكلف وآثار الحبوب 
الغير المرغوب ان تستخدم كريم زهرة الجمال لان من جد خيالي وتاكدي ماراح تندمي 
والكريم مضمون جدا جدا والي خايفه ومتردده عليها بالاستخاره والخيره فيما اختاره الله 



بعض التجارب 
سعر المنتج

عند الطلب تحصلين على صابونة الكريستال مجانا 
تبيض تنعم ترطب تخلي بشرتج مثل البيبي 
 
سعر الكريم مع الصابونه الخاصه 500 درهم
والتوصيل عن طريق مندوب الى باب المنزل 
والدفع عند الاستلام 

بشرى سارة لأهالي رأس الخيمه منطقة الرمس التوصيل مجاني بجانب مكتبة الحرمين


*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب كله 
> 
> لكل داء دواء توكلت على الله واستخدمت كريم الجمال الحمد لله ربي عطاني على 
> قد نيتي الكلف وايد خف عندي رغم اني خسرت مبالغ كبيره على دكتور الجلد 
> بغيت علبتين لبوظبي ويزاك الله خير






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مبسوطه 
> 
> اشكرج على الكريم بصراحه بعد 10 ايام تغير لون الكلف ما شاء الله 
> تبارك الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ما صدقت النتيجه المبهره وحابه اطلب علبه ثانيه 
> وان شاء الله فميزان حسناتج على صدقج وتعاملج الراقي





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سحرك خيال 
> 
> خواتي ما ابالغ من يوم داومت عليه صديقاتي انبهرو على بشرتي وش مسويه 
> محلووووه تسلمين ام عمر وبغيت 6 حبات مع الصابونه حق ربيعاتي فالدوام






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام فلاح 
> 
> جزاك الله الخير كله ولا توفي حقج اختي بارك الله فيج خرجت من النفاس بشكل ثاني 
> وحابه اطلب علبه وحده






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشامخه 
> 
> مرحبا الساع اشحالج الغاليه استخدمت اكثر من كريم وخلطه وخسرت الاف لين 
> ربي وفقني بام عمر صريحه معاي قالت هو ما بروح الا بإذن الله لكن وايد بخف 
> عنج بارك الله فيج اختي ززفقج لكل ما يحبه ويرضاه






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shadia 66 
> 
> هلا غاليتي أنا من اسبوع طلبت منك الكريم واستعملته والله انك صادقه الوجه صار 
> منور الكريم عن جد روعه أنا ما خليت كريم في المنتدى ما جربته للصدق كويسين بس 
> 
> أنا ارتحت للكريم هلي عندك أنا ما بدي اظلم
> احد بس ألبشره انواع والكريم الموجود عند ك هو مش للتبيض وبس هو علاج الله 
> 
> يعطيك العافيه لوسمحتي بدي علبتين من الكريم 
> ...






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور دربي 
> 
> مساء الخير 
> من جد كلمة روعه بكريم الجمال قلييييييييييييله بحقه 
> بسراحه النتيجه وااااااااااو خياليه 
> الكل انبهر يسألوني وش مسويه يانور صايره منوووووووووره 
> ولما قلتلهم عن الجمال قالو بس الحين بنتعامل مع امايل
> وهي تبي منك نفس اللي طلبته
> الله يفرجها عليكي ياحلووووووة








> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وحيده مالي حيله 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ياقلبي الله يوفقك ويرزقك
> للامانه كنت مشككه ان الكريم خرطي مثل بعض التاجرات 
> لكن طلع ظني مو بمحله والحمد لله بعد ماكملت اسبوع بصراحه تفاجأت من ويهي 
> 
> ورقبتي
> الحمد لله طلع روعه ويفتح النفس هههههههه من عقب ماكان باهت ومليان من آثار 
> ...









> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام تروك 
> 
> الله يوفقك والله نتايج خياليه الله يوفقك 
> زوجي صار بس يمسح على خدي ويناظر وجهي يقول والله صايره نعومه ورقيقه ..كان 
> 
> ملاحظ ابو الشباب وصابر
> والحين الحمد لله صار ويهي ابيض ويجنن ماشاء الله










> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ايمان 82 
> 
> بعد ماجربت اختي كريم الجمال وبعد ما شفت النتيجه عليها قررت اني استخدمه،،، 
> 
> وبصراحه شي رااائع بمعنى الكلمة،،،،
> تلاحظين الفرق خلال اول أسبوع بياض ونعومه ورونق،، وبعد أسبوعين بشرتك تفتح 
> 
> وتفتح بشكل ملحوظ..
> الغريب في الموضوع إن لي أهل بالكويت مو هنا الغرابة طبعاً الغرابة إن خالتي هناك 
> ...










> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الــغــالــيــة 
> 
> بالله يوفقج ويرزقج
> وكريم الجمال واااااايد روعه
> ينعم البشره كثيررررر ويخفف من الاثار اللي مايقدر عليها اي كريم بس مع كريمج 
> 
> الحمدلله ريحنا
> ويفتح البشره ويقضي على الحبوب
> غير هذا ريحته حلوه وغالب عليها ريحة زيت جنين القمح والنتايج روووووعه 
> ...









> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسة حنااان 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حبيبتي ترى اشتركت بالمنتدى عشان اطلب منج الكريم...
> انا سمعت عن كريم الجمال الطبيعي للتبييض 
> وبصراحه شفت كذا وحده اعرفهم من بعييد يستخدمونه وبصراحه روعه تبييض خيالي
> وصفاء رهييييييييييب
> بغيت منه بس كيف التوصيل ودفع الفلوس؟؟؟






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوسوو 
> 
> الكريم نتيجه مثل ما قلتي رهيبه
> طبعا الكريم مو مبيض وبس
> من تجربتي الشخصية يزيل الاسمرار والهالات السوداء حول العين
> والمناطق السمرا ويزيل الكلف والنمش والحبوب واثار الحبوب
> يعني بالمختصر يخلي البشره مثل الاتراك
> بياض ونعومه وصفاء

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ايمان 82 

بعد ماجربت اختي كريم الجمال وبعد ما شفت النتيجه عليها قررت اني استخدمه،،، 

وبصراحه شي رااائع بمعنى الكلمة،،،،
تلاحظين الفرق خلال اول أسبوع بياض ونعومه ورونق،، وبعد أسبوعين بشرتك تفتح 

وتفتح بشكل ملحوظ..
الغريب في الموضوع إن لي أهل بالكويت مو هنا الغرابة طبعاً الغرابة إن خالتي هناك 

واتصلت علي 
أمس تسألني عن كريم الجمال تقول إن فيه طبيب معروف عندهم يعالج فيه 
ويباع في صيدليه محدده وبسعر غالي،،، هنا زاد تعلقي في هذا الكريم اللي ماشفت منه 

إلا كل خير إلى الآن..
حبيت أفيدكم ماقصرتي اختي امايل استفدت منه كثيـــر

----------


## ام عبد القادر

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام تروك 

الله يوفقك والله نتايج خياليه الله يوفقك 
زوجي صار بس يمسح على خدي ويناظر وجهي يقول والله صايره نعومه ورقيقه ..كان 

ملاحظ ابو الشباب وصابر
والحين الحمد لله صار ويهي ابيض ويجنن ماشاء الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ربي لا تكلني الى احد ولا تحوجني الى احد واغنني عن كل احد يامن الية المستند وعليه المعتمد وهو الواحد الفرد الصمد لا شريك له ولا ولد خذ بيدي من الضلال الى الرشد ونجني من كل ضيق ونكد

----------


## ~ DISASTER

اختي انا ابا الكريم لو سمحتي وعنواني دبي ندالحمر

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووفقج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لاتكلنا الي احد ولا تحوجنا الي احد واغننا عن كل احد

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي

موفقة

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لاتكلنا الي احد ولاتحوجنا الي احد واغننا عن كل احد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لاتكلنا الي احد ولاتحوجنا الي احد واغننا عن كل احد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لاتكلنا الي احد ولاتحوجنا الي احد واغننا عن كل احد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لاتكلنا الي احد ولاتحوجنا الي احد واغننا عن كل احد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لاتكلنا الي احد ولاتحوجنا الي احد واغننا عن كل احد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لاتكلنا الي احد ولاتحوجنا الي احد واغننا عن كل احد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم قني عذابك يوم تبعث عبادك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اعنا علي ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اعنا علي ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اعنا علي ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب كله 

لكل داء دواء توكلت على الله واستخدمت كريم الجمال الحمد لله ربي عطاني على 
قد نيتي الكلف وايد خف عندي رغم اني خسرت مبالغ كبيره على دكتور الجلد 
بغيت علبتين لبوظبي ويزاك الله خير 





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مبسوطه 

اشكرج على الكريم بصراحه بعد 10 ايام تغير لون الكلف ما شاء الله 
تبارك الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ما صدقت النتيجه المبهره وحابه اطلب علبه ثانيه 
وان شاء الله فميزان حسناتج على صدقج وتعاملج الراقي 



المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سحرك خيال 

خواتي ما ابالغ من يوم داومت عليه صديقاتي انبهرو على بشرتي وش مسويه 
محلووووه تسلمين ام عمر وبغيت 6 حبات مع الصابونه حق ربيعاتي فالدوام

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مبسوطه 
> 
> اشكرج على الكريم بصراحه بعد 10 ايام تغير لون الكلف ما شاء الله 
> تبارك الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ما صدقت النتيجه المبهره وحابه اطلب علبه ثانيه 
> وان شاء الله فميزان حسناتج على صدقج وتعاملج الراقي





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سحرك خيال 
> 
> خواتي ما ابالغ من يوم داومت عليه صديقاتي انبهرو على بشرتي وش مسويه 
> محلووووه تسلمين ام عمر وبغيت 6 حبات مع الصابونه حق ربيعاتي فالدوام

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اعنا علي ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

(( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد ))

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 
وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 
وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ، 
اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 
اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 
وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اكتشاف الطب يثبت حديث۩رسول الله۩زيت وزرالناقه-علاج الصلع-شعركثيف-طويل(تجارب

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجميه وافتخر 
> 
> السلام عليكم 
> هلا حبيبتي بعد استخدامي لاعشاب الخزامي حسين ان شعري عادت له حيويته ولمعته 
> والزيت من ثالث استخدام وقف الساقط والحمد لله وعطاني لمعه وقوه في شعري 
> واحس ان شعري ينبت من جديد وحتى الفراغات امتلأت بشعر صغير 
> وجزاك الجنه ونعيمها اختي وحابه اطلب حق اختي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء,, وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء,, بيدك الخير انك على كل شئ قدير ,,تولج الليل بالنهار وتولج النهار بالليل ,, وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي ,, وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب ..اللهم ارزقنا من واسع فضلك ,, اللهم افتح علينا ابواب فضلك ورحمتك ورزقك يا ارحم الراحمين ,, اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبضلك عمن سواك يارب العالمين ,, اللهم لا حول لنا ولا قوة الا بك ,, لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين ........

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء,, وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء,, بيدك الخير انك على كل شئ قدير ,,تولج الليل بالنهار وتولج النهار بالليل ,, وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي ,, وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب ..اللهم ارزقنا من واسع فضلك ,, اللهم افتح علينا ابواب فضلك ورحمتك ورزقك يا ارحم الراحمين ,, اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبضلك عمن سواك يارب العالمين ,, اللهم لا حول لنا ولا قوة الا بك ,, لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين ........

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء,, وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء,, بيدك الخير انك على كل شئ قدير ,,تولج الليل بالنهار وتولج النهار بالليل ,, وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي ,, وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب ..اللهم ارزقنا من واسع فضلك ,, اللهم افتح علينا ابواب فضلك ورحمتك ورزقك يا ارحم الراحمين ,, اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبضلك عمن سواك يارب العالمين ,, اللهم لا حول لنا ولا قوة الا بك ,, لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين ........

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء,, وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء,, بيدك الخير انك على كل شئ قدير ,,تولج الليل بالنهار وتولج النهار بالليل ,, وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي ,, وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب ..اللهم ارزقنا من واسع فضلك ,, اللهم افتح علينا ابواب فضلك ورحمتك ورزقك يا ارحم الراحمين ,, اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبضلك عمن سواك يارب العالمين ,, اللهم لا حول لنا ولا قوة الا بك ,, لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين ........

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء,, وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء,, بيدك الخير انك على كل شئ قدير ,,تولج الليل بالنهار وتولج النهار بالليل ,, وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي ,, وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب ..اللهم ارزقنا من واسع فضلك ,, اللهم افتح علينا ابواب فضلك ورحمتك ورزقك يا ارحم الراحمين ,, اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبضلك عمن سواك يارب العالمين ,, اللهم لا حول لنا ولا قوة الا بك ,, لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك 
الخير انك على كل شئ قدير تولج الليل بالنهار وتولج النهار بالليل وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج 
الميت من الحي وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب اللهم ارزقنا من واسع فضلك اللهم افتح علينا ابواب 
فضلك ورحمتك ورزقك يا ارحم الراحمين اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبضلك عمن سواك يارب 
العالمين اللهم لا حول لنا ولا قوة الا بك لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين .

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

بشره ساره لاهالي الرمس يمكنهم 
استلام الطلبات من مكتبة الحرمين 
بطريقة مباشره بدون رسوم توصيل
للطلب او الاستفسار تواصل عالخاص ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك 
الخير انك على كل شئ قدير تولج الليل بالنهار وتولج النهار بالليل وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج 
الميت من الحي وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب اللهم ارزقنا من واسع فضلك اللهم افتح علينا ابواب 
فضلك ورحمتك ورزقك يا ارحم الراحمين اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبضلك عمن سواك يارب 
العالمين اللهم لا حول لنا ولا قوة الا بك لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين .

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

سبَحآن اللّه وَبِحَمْدِه سُبْحَآن الله الْعَظِيْم

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين
....

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء,, وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء,, بيدك الخير انك على كل شئ قدير ,,تولج الليل بالنهار وتولج النهار بالليل ,, وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي ,, وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب ..اللهم ارزقنا من واسع فضلك ,, اللهم افتح علينا ابواب فضلك ورحمتك ورزقك يا ارحم الراحمين ,, اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبضلك عمن سواك يارب العالمين ,, اللهم لا حول لنا ولا قوة الا بك ,, لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء,, وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء,, بيدك الخير انك على كل شئ قدير ,,تولج الليل بالنهار وتولج النهار بالليل ,, وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي ,, وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب ..اللهم ارزقنا من واسع فضلك ,, اللهم افتح علينا ابواب فضلك ورحمتك ورزقك يا ارحم الراحمين ,, اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبضلك عمن سواك يارب العالمين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) O.o°• ..
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) O.o
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) O.o°•°•

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ياحي ياقيوم بك استغيث فاصلح لي شأني ولا تكلني الى نفسي طرفة عيني

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

سبحان الله - الله اكبر - الحمدالله - استغفرالله و اتوب اليه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لا اله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

رد: كريم الجمال للتبييض الآمن ودعي الكلف واثار الحبوب+صابونة الكريستال مجان

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

عبد الباسط توكلي على الله وحياج للت 




اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

آللهُمـ إنّى أسألُك حُبَّكـ ، وحُبَّ مَن أحبَّكـ ، وحُبّ كُل عمَل يُقربنِى إلى حُبكـ ") â™¥â™¥

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

آللهُمـ إنّى أسألُك حُبَّكـ ، وحُبَّ مَن أحبَّكـ ، وحُبّ كُل عمَل يُقربنِى إلى حُبكـ ")

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

آللهُمـ إنّى أسألُك حُبَّكـ ، وحُبَّ مَن أحبَّكـ ، وحُبّ كُل عمَل يُقربنِى إلى حُبكـ

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

آللهُمـ إنّى أسألُك حُبَّكـ ، وحُبَّ مَن أحبَّكـ ، وحُبّ كُل عمَل يُقربنِى إلى حُبكـ

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ربي لا تكلني الى احد ولا تحوجني الى احد واغنني عن كل احد يامن الية المستند وعليه المعتمد وهو الواحد الفرد الصمد لا شريك له ولا ولد خذ بيدي من الضلال الى الرشد ونجني من كل ضيق ونكد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر .
الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر .
الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر .
الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر .
الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر .
الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر .
الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر .
الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر .
الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر .
الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر .
الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر .
الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر .
الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر . الله اكـبـر .

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ربي لا تكلني الى احد ولا تحوجني الى احد واغنني عن كل احد يامن الية المستند وعليه المعتمد وهو الواحد الفرد الصمد لا شريك له ولا ولد خذ بيدي من الضلال الى الرشد ونجني من كل ضيق ونكد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ربي لا تكلني الى احد ولا تحوجني الى احد واغنني عن كل احد يامن الية المستند وعليه المعتمد وهو الواحد الفرد الصمد لا شريك له ولا ولد خذ بيدي من الضلال الى الرشد ونجني من كل ضيق ونكد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ربي لا تكلني الى احد ولا تحوجني الى احد واغنني عن كل احد يامن الية المستند وعليه المعتمد وهو الواحد الفرد الصمد لا شريك له ولا ولد خذ بيدي من الضلال الى الرشد ونجني من كل ضيق ونكد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ربي لا تكلني الى احد ولا تحوجني الى احد واغنني عن كل احد يامن الية المستند وعليه المعتمد وهو الواحد الفرد الصمد لا شريك له ولا ولد خذ بيدي من الضلال الى الرشد ونجني من كل ضيق ونكد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ربي لا تكلني الى احد ولا تحوجني الى احد واغنني عن كل احد يامن الية المستند وعليه المعتمد وهو الواحد الفرد الصمد لا شريك له ولا ولد خذ بيدي من الضلال الى الرشد ونجني من كل ضيق ونكد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

تم تغير السعروحجم العلبة 400درهم

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ربي لا تكلني الى احد ولا تحوجني الى احد واغنني عن كل احد يامن الية المستند وعليه المعتمد وهو الواحد الفرد الصمد لا شريك له ولا ولد خذ بيدي من الضلال الى الرشد ونجني من كل ضيق ونكد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لا تكلني الى احد ولا تحوجني الى احد واغنني عن كل احد يامن الية المستند وعليه المعتمد وهو الواحد الفرد الصمد لا شريك له ولا ولد خذ بيدي من الضلال الى الرشد ونجني من كل ضيق ونكد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لا تكلني الى احد ولا تحوجني الى احد واغنني عن كل احد يامن الية المستند وعليه المعتمد وهو الواحد الفرد الصمد لا شريك له ولا ولد خذ بيدي من الضلال الى الرشد ونجني من كل ضيق ونكد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لا تكلني الى احد ولا تحوجني الى احد واغنني عن كل احد يامن الية المستند وعليه المعتمد وهو الواحد الفرد الصمد لا شريك له ولا ولد خذ بيدي من الضلال الى الرشد ونجني من كل ضيق ونكد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لا تكلني الى احد ولا تحوجني الى احد واغنني عن كل احد يامن الية المستند وعليه المعتمد وهو الواحد الفرد الصمد لا شريك له ولا ولد خذ بيدي من الضلال الى الرشد ونجني من كل ضيق ونكد

----------

